# SeaSucker mount?



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Your in luck…. I work at Seasucker now! You can do a Ram Mount pretty easy, and we offer pre built ones from the factory.

https://www.seasucker.com/product-category/ram-electronic-mounts/

Or you can take a gimble style mount and attach them to a plain cup.

https://www.seasucker.com/shop/4-12-seasucker/

That's one of my favorite parts about this company. Your free to make whatever you want with the vacuum cups. If you find a problem where you don't want to drill a hole in your skiff, just swap the screw for a Seasucker.

-Richard


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

What about this? 
Actual ram suction cup 

http://www.mypilotstore.com/MyPilotStore/sep/8961?gclid=CPmVzcOZrsMCFdcVgQodBXIAOg


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

The big difference between SeaSucker (Vacuum mount) and a suction cup is that SeaSucker is weight rated. The 4 1/2" cup that comes on most Electronic mounts are rated for 120lbs of pull. The larger 6" Cup that is used on the tank mounts and larger rod holders is rated for 210lbs of pull. That's pretty conservative. We will be at the Miami Boat Show if anyone wants to stop by and check it out and give them a pull till your fingers turn white.


----------



## TailN (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Skinny_Water... I bought a ram mount with the 4 1/2 Seasucker. No holes in my boat. I went out to look for cobia, hit some rough water and put it to the test. Absolutely phenomenal. It never budged. If I knew how to post a pic of it I would. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

